# Hi, everyone! Looking for JKD school in Calgary



## dynamitedragon (Jul 8, 2010)

Is there any certified JKD instructor/JKD school in Calgary, Alberta, Canada?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome as far as your question it would be better served in the JKD forum.


----------



## dynamitedragon (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Terry. I will post it in JKD section


----------

